# 100% Payback



## prbailey (Jan 8, 2016)

Does anyone know the dates of this trail this year for Lakes Oconee and Sinclair.


----------



## aaron batson (Jan 11, 2016)

This should help


----------



## coachrollo (Jan 12, 2016)

What trail is this.


----------



## coachrollo (Jan 12, 2016)

Aaron whats the entry fee?


----------



## aaron batson (Jan 12, 2016)

I think they were 160 last year...probably the same


----------



## coachrollo (Jan 12, 2016)

Thanks Aaron how did yall do sat. We only had 10 lbs 3 fish.


----------



## aaron batson (Jan 12, 2016)

I had to sit that one out - had stomach flu friday night...down and out for the weekend


----------



## prbailey (Jan 12, 2016)

Thanks Aaron


----------



## LTZ25 (Jan 19, 2016)

I wish he would put the first one back a week , I'm getting soft .


----------

